# New Tank Concerns



## DudeGuy65 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Brand new to the aquarium hobby and just set up a 55 gallon tank i purchased used from craigslist. The aquarium is a semi tall shape, about 30x18x25. Been up and running for a little over 2 weeks now, and today while doing a water change i noticed something odd about the front left corner's inner seal (the seal between the front and side glass panes). There appear to be extremely tiny bubbles (about the size of the head of a pin) concentrated in an area about 1/3 up and running up to the top, although they taper off slightly. Im not sure if this was present before and I just noticed it. There is not currently a leak, but im just very concerned that something could go very wrong and blow out my panes suddenly. Should I be concerned about this? I am still in the process of cycling so I wouldn't lose as much in order to take some precautions..but id rather not have to do anything too drastic. I think I will keep an eye open for any progressions unless anyone here suggests otherwise. Any help would be appreciated.

Hard to see whats going on, but the cloudy spot is a collection of extremely tiny bubbles:


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd say nothing to worry about i have had a few tanks with air bubbles trapped in the silicone.. as long as your not seeing any kind of leek i wouldnt worry about it..


----------



## TimKessler (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with Mr Pat. I would not worry so much about it. Since it's already been over 2 weeks with no leakage, then your tank should be fine. Just keep monitoring for leaks.

Tim


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

That is nothing to worry about, besides if the seal starts to fail you won't get the catastrophic failure you are imagining. All it will be is a small leak, so don't worry about it and just look in on it from time to time.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wouldnt worry, as the silicond that is trapped in between the glass panes is more important than the silicone you see on the inside. As long as that is intact it shouldnt leak, and like the others said if it does it will be a gradual process


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

If i'm not mistaken those air bubbles ARE between the panes of glass (in the silicon). How large is that area? How far from the top rim is that?


----------



## DudeGuy65 (Mar 19, 2012)

The bubbles do appear to be between the panes, that dense spot is just a little under halfway up the tank. I actually found a picture just after I filled the tank (about 2 and a half weeks ago) and the spot appears to have been there as well, and from what I can tell its the same size.


----------



## DudeGuy65 (Mar 19, 2012)

also the spot is about 3 inches in length


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

it should be fine.. just use a sharpy and mark a small mark there to periodically check and see if it grows at all... or watch for water droplets coming frm between the glass .. if that happens you now its time to empty that bugger tear it apart and reseal


----------

